# mail order spiders and scorps?



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

anyone care to recomend any good site

my local shops rarely have anything in that grabs me, after to stretch my collection

i currently have:
chili rose
white knee Brazilian bird eater
salmon pink bird eater
Peruvian bird eater

i would like a colbolt blue and goalith bird eater, i would prefer them to be slings and of course not over the top price

so what sites do you use

thanks in advance

steve


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

try www.tarantula-shop.com


----------



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

great site

thank you mate

steve


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

dans site very good but try private breedres as well i bought all my 80 odd from breeders plus what i have bred


----------



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

80 odd :shock: 

you are my hero lol

im only 16 so transport is difficult for me so local breeders would be kind of difficult


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

know ur spiders then mantid boy? wana name that spider i got in my photos in 'new here so heres a few'......


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

i'll have a go


----------



## clarkemcrobb (Aug 13, 2006)

www.thespidershop.co.uk

Never been anything but reliable. Look for 'lee fromt he spider shop' in any seller review sections on arachnid forums.
The best for buying, and nice prices. His sources are good aswell, what you buy is what you get


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

les fox was always a good private breeder we used to always order from, i dont think ive got the contact details but ill see if i can try to dig them out.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

google virginia cheesman, she sells a great range.


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

*we had a colbolt blue and its shed was really crap so we lost him, but remember if its a boy they dont live long like all spiders, but you should know that with having a few.. good luck.. :wink: *


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

It is v ahrd to sex them though.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> google virginia cheesman, she sells a great range.


overpriced


----------



## pricklytree (Dec 31, 2006)

*Mail Order Spiders*

Hi

We can supply Spiders via mail order - we currently stock 45 different species from slings to juveniles and sub-adults. We are currently creating more space in our shop to cater for even more. We stock from the Chile Rose to the Brazilian Wandering spider. We are members of the BTS too.

Please check our our website www.thecreaturefeature.co.uk which we are currently updating.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I currently have over 40 different captive bred slings on my site along with many special offers


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Mail Order Spiders*



pricklytree said:


> Hi
> 
> We can supply Spiders via mail order - we currently stock 45 different species from slings to juveniles and sub-adults. We are currently creating more space in our shop to cater for even more. We stock from the Chile Rose to the Brazilian Wandering spider. We are members of the BTS too.
> 
> Please check our our website www.thecreaturefeature.co.uk which we are currently updating.


Had a quick look at yer site mate, as I buy a lot.

I mostly keep mantids and spiders, however, I recently bought a scorpion, not from you, a flat rock scorp, and it is nice, but a wee bit boring!

What do you have that is more active and aggressive?


Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

mantidboywonder said:


> enlightenment said:
> 
> 
> > google virginia cheesman, she sells a great range.
> ...


You think?

Give her her due, her stock has always been v healthy, well anything I bought from her has.

Sometimes that is better than always looking for the cheaper option, non?


Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I am being told that for the Death Stalker that a licence is needed in the UK, but not in Ireland.

Can someone clarify....?



Steve


----------



## nono0411 (Jan 24, 2007)

i agree, Virginia is one of the best around. I've had so many from her, great service, fairly cheap and very healthy stock.
Good luck


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

i Get all my spiders from here, The Invertebrate Shop : Online Sales of Live Exotic Insects !! good prices too


----------



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

You might want to try Tarantula-shop.com
and Shop online for Invert Supplies, Livefood, Equipment, Tarantulas & Scorpions


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

SteveH ive sent you a PM mate.
Rob


----------



## steveH (Nov 8, 2006)

replied (well in 30 seconds)


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Replied mate, Rob


----------

